# صور حقيقيه تحلم انك تشوفها



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

صورة المسمار الحقيقي الذي وضع في جسد سيدنا يسوع المسيح








صورة الشوك الذي وضع على راس حبيبنا يسوع المسيح







اللوحه التي كانت على صليبه المقدس اثناء الصلب







مـــــــنـــــــــقـــــــــول​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## vetaa (2 مارس 2009)

*جميل يا قمر
فعلا اول مرة اشوفها

ميرسى يا كوكى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2009)

*صور جميييييييييييييلة جدا يا كوكى
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​*


----------



## فادية (2 مارس 2009)

*صور  حلوة قوي  *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



ميرسى خالص يا كليمو على تواجدك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *جميل يا قمر
> فعلا اول مرة اشوفها
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكى*



اى خدعه يا فتوت ههههههههههههههههه
نورتينى يا سكر بوجودك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *صور جميييييييييييييلة جدا يا كوكى
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر​*



ميرسىىىىىىىىىى يا بنت العدرا على ردك الحلو ده


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

فادية قال:


> *صور  حلوة قوي  *
> *تسلم ايديك*​



تسلمى يا فاديه على مرورك اجميل


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*صور حلوة اوى

اول مرة اشوفها


ميرسى ليكى بجد صور تحفه​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## Coptic Adel (4 مارس 2009)

*بجد وانا كمان اول مرة اشوفهم*

*ودول علي كده فين بالظبط دلوقتي*

*وميرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا سويتي جيرل*​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة جـدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله 

اول مره اشوفها

شكرا كوكي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *صور حلوة اوى
> 
> اول مرة اشوفها
> 
> ...



نورتى يا بوسى بمرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *بجد وانا كمان اول مرة اشوفهم*
> 
> *ودول علي كده فين بالظبط دلوقتي*
> 
> *وميرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا سويتي جيرل*​



ثانكس يا الصليب على مرورك
بس معرفش مكانها فين دلوقتى بس غالبا ممكن تكون فى القدس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> صور جميلة جـدا شكرا لكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى يا بطرس على ردك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله
> 
> اول مره اشوفها
> 
> ...



الشكر ليك يا كوكو على تواجدك الحلو


----------



## SALVATION (6 مارس 2009)

_شكرا للصور كوكى
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 مارس 2009)

*الله*
*يبارك *
*فى *
*عمل*
*ايديك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا للصور كوكى
> تسلم ايدك​_



الشكر ليك يا تونى
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الله*
> *يبارك *
> *فى *
> *عمل*
> *ايديك*​



ميرسى يا بهاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2009)

صور رااااااااائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااكوكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> صور رااااااااائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااكوكى​



الشكر ليكى يا كاندى
على تواجدك الجميل


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

صور حلوة اوى
بس الادوات دى فى اى بلد​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> صور حلوة اوى
> بس الادوات دى فى اى بلد​



ميرسى يا بيشو
حقيقى بتوقع تكون فى القدس لكن انا مش متاكده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

جمال جدا يا سويتى 

ميرررررسى على الصور
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا سويتى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ثانكس يا كوكو​


----------



## jesus love maro (10 أبريل 2009)

*صور في منتهى الجمال وفعلا صور حلمت اني اشوفها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك...*​


----------



## HOSAM_174 (10 أبريل 2009)

متشكرين على الصور الحلوه دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

hosam_174 قال:


> متشكرين على الصور الحلوه دى ربنا يباركك



ميرسى ليك يا حسام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
مرسيه ليكي كوكي*


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2009)

*الله الله *
*جميلة يا سويتى*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> مرسيه ليكي كوكي*



ثانكس يا روكا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله الله *
> *جميلة يا سويتى*
> *ميرسى خالص*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



ميرسى كتير يا جوجو على مرورك​


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (10 أبريل 2009)

*رائع جداً يا كوكي ..
موضوع رائع للغاي .. باركك الرب *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

ادريان البيرتو قال:


> *رائع جداً يا كوكي ..
> موضوع رائع للغاي .. باركك الرب *​



ميرسى كتير يا ادريان​


----------



## lovely dove (10 أبريل 2009)

صور روعة ياكوكي اول مرة اشوفها 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا سويتى
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 أبريل 2009)

*صور رائعة يا كوكى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> صور روعة ياكوكي اول مرة اشوفها
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يعوضك



ثانكس ياpepo_meme​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ميرسى يا سويتى
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرا ليكى يا خاطى ونادم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *صور رائعة يا كوكى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى يا بريسكلا​


----------



## z.fady (1 مايو 2009)

شكراً


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا z.fady​


----------



## 0o0mamo0o0 (1 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

ثانكس يا 0o0mamo0o0​


----------



## marya7 (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا صور رائعه


----------



## هدرا مدحت (24 مايو 2009)

انها صور عظيمة


----------



## amad_almalk (24 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووووووعة 
يا كوكي ..

مشكورة يا عسل ​*


----------



## mina sobhy (24 مايو 2009)

*صور فى غايه الصعوبه ان تنظر الى عناصر الم سيدك وادوات التعزيب اه يارب انى غير مستحق شكرا على الصور*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

marya7 قال:


> شكرا صور رائعه



ميرسى يا marya7
على مرورك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

هدرا مدحت قال:


> انها صور عظيمة



ثانكس يا هدرا على مرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىى علي الصور
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى كتير يا عماد لمرورك الحلو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة
> يا كوكي ..
> 
> مشكورة يا عسل ​*



الشكر ليكى يا قمر على تواجدك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

mina sobhy قال:


> *صور فى غايه الصعوبه ان تنظر الى عناصر الم سيدك وادوات التعزيب اه يارب انى غير مستحق شكرا على الصور*


فعلا هى صعبه
ميرسى على مرورك ​


----------



## kittyy (24 يونيو 2009)

*راااااائع .. جسمى قشعر لما شوفتهم  وذهلت لما شوفت حجم المسمار !!!!*

*ياحبيبى يايســــــــوع . كم تألمت بسببى . كم كان عذابك رهيباً فداءاً عنى . *

*انا لا استحق لحظة من هذا الحب العظيم . وليتنى كنت هناك وقتها لأموت تحت قدميك عند الصليب . فأنا إن قدمتها تحت اقدامك لن أوفى حق لحظة من العذاب الذى تسببت فيه لك ..*

*أرجوك ياإلهى إغسلنى وطهرنى بروحك القدوس الطاهر لكى اكون مستحقة لكل هذا الحب الذى لا مثيل له .*

*  ميرسى اوى ياكوكى على تعبك وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ..*


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــــــــع*

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k281/sparkletags2/Text%20With%20Images/T/tyhearts.gif


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

kittyy قال:


> *راااااائع .. جسمى قشعر لما شوفتهم  وذهلت لما شوفت حجم المسمار !!!!*
> 
> *ياحبيبى يايســــــــوع . كم تألمت بسببى . كم كان عذابك رهيباً فداءاً عنى . *
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا kittyy  لردك المميز
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

vena* قال:


> *موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــــــــع*
> 
> http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k281/sparkletags2/text%20with%20images/t/tyhearts.gif



ميرسى يا فينا لمرورك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ثانكس يا ملاك
نورتينى​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> صورة المسمار الحقيقي الذي وضع في جسد سيدنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> :love_letter_open:



ميرسى يا دودو


----------



## angel-from-hell (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اوى يا كوكى 

بجد كلنا نحلم اننا نشوفها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

منتصر​


----------



## mena601 (4 أغسطس 2009)

صور حلوة اوى

اول مرة اشوفها


ميرسى ليكى بجد صور تحفه


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميلة
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الجميلة دى 
الرب يسوع يباركك ويحميك


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رائعه يا *swety koky girl
*فعلا*
*اول مره اشاهد هذه الاوانى*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

angel-from-hell قال:


> شكرا اوى يا كوكى
> 
> بجد كلنا نحلم اننا نشوفها
> 
> ...





mena601 قال:


> صور حلوة اوى
> 
> اول مرة اشوفها
> 
> ...





مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> صور جميلة
> ميرسى ليكى





الرب يعنى قال:


> ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا حبيبتى على الصور الجميلة دى
> الرب يسوع يباركك ويحميك





BITAR قال:


> *رائعه يا *swety koky girl
> *فعلا*
> *اول مره اشاهد هذه الاوانى*​





M1ged قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



مشكورين كتيييييييييييير
angel-from-hell
mena601
مفدى بدم ثمين
الرب يعنى
BITAR
M1ged
لمروركم الجميل​


----------



## maro_12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

thank you so  much


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

maro_12 قال:


> thank you so  much





abokaf2020 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



ثانكس لمروركم
maro_12
abokaf2020


----------

